# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  عوامية صفوانية لجوار السيدة  + تصميمي للمناسبة

## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
مأجورين ومثابين { مدخل ..
هاهو عاد يومك يا حسين بالأحزانوعادت زينب وخلفها الأرامل تندبكل واحده تندب حبيبها الذي دفنإلا زينب بقيت حائرة على من تندبُ مأجووووووووورين 
،،،
بهذه المناسبة العظيمة والأليمه على قلوب كل موالي ومواليه 
عوامية صفوانية تووودعكم وتطلب منكم إبراء ذمتها  :embarrest:  
وستحيي الاربعين بجوار السيده زينب سلام الله عليها 
وسأكون معكم الى ليلة الاربعاء بإذن الله  :amuse: 
،،،
*ولذلك صممت تصميم بسيط جداً لهذه المناسبة وحبيت ارويكم وياه واتقولوا لي رايكم فيه واي انتقاد اني انقبلها لارتقي ...* 
 

فكل اللي اطلبه منكم إنكم تبرأوا ذمتي 
ودعائكم بتيسير امورنا 
وتقضي حوائجناااا بحق قاضية الحاجات 
واعلمواا اني لن ولن ولن انسااااكم من الدعاء
وبتوحشووني وااااايد بجد  :embarrest: .. مخرج }
قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر 
ففيه ردت رؤوس الأل في الحفر ..مأجوررررررين  
دعوووووووووااااااااااااااااتكم 
وموفقين لكل خيررر 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي جميعاً 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
خبر ولاااااااااااااااااااااا احلى من هيك
هنيئاً لك زياارة السيده زينب كعبة الاحزان
دعوااااااااتك الى اختي 
قلدناااك الدعااء والزياره 
ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعااء زييين خيوه
ترووحي وترجعي بالف سلامه 
وسلمي على اهلك كلهم 
ومبريه الذمه ومباااحه والله ييسررر ويسهل اموركم 
وانتي اللي ابرئ ذمتنااا واعذر تقصيري معك غناتي
اهئ اهئ اهئ بتروحي عني ماني ابغى اروح معك <<<يلا غناتي عليكم بالف عافيه
سلمي على السيده زينب وعلى حبيبه قلبي السيده رقيه
حوائج مقضيه بحق الوديعه زينب 
مع الف سلامه غاليتي
اشوفك على خير ياااارب
وعلى العموم بتوحشيني بقووووووووووووووووووووووه
اختك/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،، 
استّر الفؤاد لتحليق روحكِ قبل البدن إلى حيثُ السيدة صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ،، 

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ،، 
وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة حبيبتي ،،، 

راح نفتقد نشاطك وتواجدك بيننا ،،  

وأكيد مُباحة ومبرية الذمة غناتي ،،،

وأنا بدوري اسألك ذلك .. فابري ذمتي 

إن استطعتِ ولم تنسي ،،،، 

بلغي سيدتي سلامي وعظمي لها الأجر عني ،،،  
إن تذكرتي ذلك ،،، 
أكون شاكرة داعية لكِ عزيزتي ،،، 

اسأل الله أن يُسهل أموركم ويقضي حوائجكم بحق السيدة وبجاهها وحرمتها عند الله جل وعلى ،، 


عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ عزيزتي  

موفقة ... 


على فكرة التصميم مُعبر بشكل كبير .. جُزيتِ خيراً عليه .. 

موفقة يالغالية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> خبر ولاااااااااااااااااااااا احلى من هيك
> 
> هنيئاً لك زياارة السيده زينب كعبة الاحزان
> دعوااااااااتك الى اختي 
> الله يعطيها الصحة والعافيه والله يقومها اليكم بالسلامه
> قلدناااك الدعااء والزياره 
> ...



 غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه
مشكووره ع التوااصل لا عدمناااك
الله لا يحرمني منك 
والله يعطيش ألف صحة وسلامه 
واهم شي اطمنينا على صحتك وصحة اختك 
ومقضية حوائجش بحق قاضية الحاجات 
لن انسااكم من خالص دعاائي 
وبتوحشوووني  :embarrest: 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ،،
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
> 
> 
> استّر الفؤاد لتحليق روحكِ قبل البدن إلى حيثُ السيدة صلوات الله وسلامه عليها ،،
> 
> 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ،،
> منااا الدعااء وعلى الله الإجابه 
> ...





 غاليتي دمعة على السطور 
مشكووره ع التوااصل لا عدمناااك
الله لا يحرمني منك 
وسلمي لي على نبووضه الغاليه { نبض قلب } 
والله يعطيش ألف صحة وسلامه 
ومقضية حوائجش بحق قاضية الحاجات 
لن انسااكم من خالص دعاائي 
وبتوحشوووني بجد  :embarrest: 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطاهرين
حبيبتي عواميه صفوانيه
قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
وتروحين وترجعين بالف سلامه 
ولاتنسينا من الدعااااء ،،،ونتمنى منك براءة الذمه 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*عوآميه تروحي وترجعي بالف سلآمهـ يالغلا* 

*وهنيئاً لك الزيارهـ ،،*

*قلدنآك الدُعآء والزيآرهـ ،،*

*ولاتنسينآ من الدعاء يالغلا إدعي ليي بالتوفيق ،،*

*وآكيــــــد بنفتقدش غلآتوو ،،*

*وتروحي وترجعي بآلف سلآمهـ ^_^ ..*

*وربي يسهل عليكم اموركم ،،*

*مودتي*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

قلدناكِ الدعاء والزيارة 
ولا تنسينا من الدعاء بحق أم المصائب زينب عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام 
وهنيئا لكِ بهذه الزيارة 
تروحي وترجعي لنا بالسلامة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

محلله ومبرية الذمه

وعليكم بالعافيه الزياره

وتصميمش رهيب

ولا تنسينا من خالص الدعاء 
عند مولاتي زينب

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطاهرين
> اللهم صلي على محمد وىل محمد
> 
> حبيبتي عواميه صفوانيه
> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
> منااا الدعاااء والزيارة 
> وتروحين وترجعين بالف سلامه 
> الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل مكروه
> ولاتنسينا من الدعااااء ،،،ونتمنى منك براءة الذمه
> ...



تسلمي غاليتي فرح 
مشكووووره ع التوااااجد 
والله لا يحرمني من طيبه قلبك 
ومبرية الذمة ومباحه 
وانتِ اللي اسمحي لي ع التقصيري في حق قسمش  :embarrest: 
والله يحفظك ويقضي جميع حوائجك بحق قاضية الحاجات 
سلام الله عليها 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي 
كوووني بخيررر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يؤيؤيؤ انتِ آنسة كرزه  :weird: 
متى غيرتي اسمش خخخ  :wacko: 
يعني لو ما شفت اللون البنفسجي ومشرفة قسم المسجات 
كآآن ما اعرفتش ههههه  :bigsmile: 
خوووش فضيحه هاااا  :wink: 



> *السلام عليكم والرحمه ،،*
> *وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله*  
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *عوآميه تروحي وترجعي بالف سلآمهـ يالغلا* 
> *الله يسلمك ويحفظك غلاااااتووو* 
> *وهنيئاً لك الزيارهـ ،،* 
> *قلدنآك الدُعآء والزيآرهـ ،،*
> *مناااااا الدعااااء وعلى الله الاجابة*
> ...



 غلاااتووو malamh cate 
تسلمي على الطله الحلوه 
والله يحفظك وييسر امورك وعسى النجاح حليفك يارب
والله يقضي جميع حوائجش بحق قاضية الحاجات 
سلام الله عليها 
 موفقه لكل خيررر
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> قلدناكِ الدعاء والزيارة 
> مناااا الدعااء وعلى الله الاجابه 
> 
> ولا تنسينا من الدعاء بحق أم المصائب زينب عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام 
> ان شاء الله لن انساااكم ابداً 
> وهنيئا لكِ بهذه الزيارة 
> تروحي وترجعي لنا بالسلامة
> الله يسلمش ويحفظش من كل مكروه يارب



 تسلمي خيتوو هدوء الغرام ع التوااجد المنور صفحتي 
والله يحفظك ويقضي حاجتش بحق ام المصائب زينب 
لن اننساااكِ من الدعااء بإذن الله 
موفقه لكل خير يارب 
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> محلله ومبرية الذمه
> وانتِ بعد اسمحي لينا وابري ذمتنااا خيتووو عفاف الهدى 
> 
> وعليكم بالعافيه الزياره
> الله يعافيك ويسلمك ويحفظك من كل مكروه يارب 
> 
> وتصميمش رهيب
>  تسلمي من ذووقك الحلووو
> 
> ...



خيتووو عفاف الهدى 
تسلمي ع المرور الطيب المنور صفحتي 
الله يحفظك ويسلمك ويعافيك 
وان شاء الله الله يقضي جميع حوائجك بحق صاحبة الاحزان سيدتي ومولاتي سلام الله عليها 
موفقه لكل خير 
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*شنو هالخبر الحلوو*
*زيارة السيدة زينب تجنن كيف في مصيبة اخوها*
*عليج بالعافيه خيتي باحياء الاربعين هناااك*
*والتصميم حلوووو جدااا*
*سلمت الايااادي عزيزتي وفي ميزان الاعماال*
*والله يقضي حاجتج وحاجات المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحقها* 
*المظلومة الغريبه عليها السلام*
*ومبرية الذمه ومباااحه*
*تروحي وترجعي لنا بالسلامه خيو عواميه*
*وادعي الي اشوفج هناااااااك* 
*الله يكتب لنا الزيارة الميمونه*
*اذا الله اراد ان شاء الله نكون في ضيافة بنت امير المؤمنين بالاربعين*
*وقلدناج الدعاء والزياارة لاتنسيني*
*وابريء ذمتي غناااااتي*
*دمتي بخيير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،*

*ههههههـ اما عوآميه قميلهـ قسماً بالله إعترافش هههههه كشخهـ* 

*هع شو رآيك بإسمي الجديد هع ،،*

*لزوم التغيير خخخ توقعت مابتعرفوني *_* ..*

*تحيآتي*

*كيوت*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطاهرين
غالليتي  عواميه صفوانيه
قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
وتروحين وترجعين با سلامه 
ولاتنسينا من الدعاء اتمنى منك براءة الذمه
ننتظرك بك شوق   

دمتي بخير وسعاده

----------


## نبراس،،،

.. مدخل }
قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر 
ففيه ردت رؤوس الأل في الحفر ..
مأجوووره


السلام عليكم خييه 
عوامية صفوانية تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه 
وقبوول الزياره ونييل الطاف تلك السيده الطاهره
ونسالك الدعاء

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفك غناتي عوامية*
*قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
*ومبرية الذمة خيتي*
*تروحي وترجعي لنا بالسلامة يارب*
*لا تنسي تبلغي سلامي للسيدة زينب*
*وادعي الى ابوي بالشفاء العاجل* 
*وبالنسبة الى تصميمش بصراحة جدا رووووووعة*
*الله يوفقش يارب* 
*والله يقضي لك جميع حوائجش للدنيا والأخرة*
*والله يتقبل مقدما*
*وبتوحشينا وبنفقد تواجدش في المنتدى وااااجد*
*تقبلي خااااااالص تحياااااااتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالنسبه للتصمييم جمييل ومعبر
ولكن اعتقد انه كاتم اشوييه
الله يتقبل منكم انشاء الله 
ترووحو وترجعوو  بالسلامه

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه خيتو
وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره
لاتنسينا من الدعاء
موفقه لكل خير غاليتي 


*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله
زياره وفي الاربعين والله خوش زياره
قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة
وامانه عليك لو خطرت ببالك قولي يارب حقق اللي ببالها
وابري ذمتي
ودعواتك لنا هنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اسمحوا لي ع التأخير في الرد*
*كنت معسكره على هالصفحه من النت انفصل هع* 
*الله يسامحه على اخر يوم انفصل خخخ*




> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *شنو هالخبر الحلوو*
>  
> *زيارة السيدة زينب تجنن كيف في مصيبة اخوها*
> *تصدقي عاااد اني هذي اول مره باروح في الاربعين* 
> *السنة وكل سنة يارب احناا وياكم جميع* 
> *عليج بالعافيه خيتي باحياء الاربعين هناااك*
> *الله يعافيش ويحفظش من كل مكروه يارب*
> ...



 غاليتي شذى الزهراء 
الله يحفظش ويسلمش من كل شر ومن كل مكرووه يارب
وان شاء الله الله يقضي جميع حوائجك بحق صاحبة الاحزان سيدتي ومولاتي سلام الله عليها 
موفقه لكل خير 
ولن انساكم ابداً من الدعاء وانتِ ايضاَ لا تنسينااا من دعائك
دمتي في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مسآء الورد ،،*
> *مساااء النور والسرور*  
> *ههههههـ اما عوآميه قميلهـ قسماً بالله إعترافش هههههه كشخهـ* 
> *هههههههههه من الخلعه اعترفت ههههه* 
> *هع شو رآيك بإسمي الجديد هع ،،*
> *اكيييد حلووو بس كروزه احلى هع >> اتعودناا عليه* 
> *وثانياً ما اعرف لإسمش هذااا خخخ >> ميح انقليزي هع فشله*  
> *لزوم التغيير خخخ توقعت مابتعرفوني *_* ..*
> *لااا اشدعوده ما ينعرف وحتى لو ما اعرفناااش بعرفش من الخط والتوقيع* 
> ...



 كروزه غناتي قصدي malamhh cute 
>> شفتي احسه اصعب هههههه
المهم مشكوره ع التوااجد وهالطله الحلوه منك 
ويارب ايوفقش ويسهل امرش ويقضي حاجتش بحق 
قاضية الحاجات سيدتي ومولاتي 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطاهرين
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> غالليتي عواميه صفوانيه
> قلدناك الدعاء والزياره
> من الدعاااء وعلى الله الإجابه 
> وتروحين وترجعين با سلامه 
> الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل مكروه يارب 
> ولاتنسينا من الدعاء اتمنى منك براءة الذمه
> ...





 غاليتي sweet magic 
مشكوره ع التوااجد المنور صفحتي 
وربي لا يحرمني منكم جميع 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق قاضية الحاجات سلام الله عليها 
عين الله ترعاااك غاليه 
دمتي موفقه لكل خير 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لك غلااااتووو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> .. مدخل }
> 
> قم جدد الحزن في العشرين من صفر 
> ففيه ردت رؤوس الأل في الحفر ..
> مأجوووره
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم خييه 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ...






اخي قمي مشكور ع التواجد
لا عدمناااك
والله يوفقك ويحفظك وييسر امورك
والله يقضي جميع حوائجك بحق صاحبة الاحزان 
قاضية الحاجات سلام الله عليها 
موفق لكل خير 
دمت في عين الباري

----------


## بنت الاصالة

قلدتك الدعاء والزيارة اسمحي لي وابري ذمتي ارجوك وكلي ثقه في سعة فوادك الولائي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم ألف سلام وألف رحمة من الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *كيفك غناتي عوامية*
> *الحمد لله على كل حال كيفك انتي نهووضه ان شاء الله بخير* 
> *قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة*
> *من الدعااااء وعلى الله الاجابه* 
> *ومبرية الذمة خيتي*
> *وانتِ بعد ابري ذمتي* 
> ...



تسلمي نهضة احساس ع الطله الحلوه منك 
الله يوفقش ويحفظش من كل شر يارب
والله يقضي جميع حوائجش بحق قاضية الحاجات 
والله يعافي ويشافي والدك الغالي 
دمتي موفقه لكل خير 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> بالنسبه للتصمييم جمييل ومعبر
> ولكن اعتقد انه كاتم اشوييه
> الله يتقبل منكم انشاء الله 
> ترووحو وترجعوو بالسلامه



تسلم من ذوقك 
بالنسبة للكتمه اللي بالتصميم لاني استخدمت خامه 
هي اساسها من جهة اليمين كاتمه فحسيتها مناسبة  
ومشكوور ع التعليق الحلوو منك وان شاء الله المره الثانيه نرتقي 
موفق لكل خير 
لا عدمنااااااك 
دمت في حفظ الباري

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *تروحي وترجعي بالسلامه خيتو*
> *الله يسلمك ويحفظك يارب* 
> *وقلدناك الدعاء والزياره*
> *منااااا الدعاااء وعلى الله الاجابه* 
> *لاتنسينا من الدعاء*
> *لن انساااكم من الدعاء ابداً بإذن الله* 
> *موفقه لكل خير غاليتي*



خيتوو حكايا الشموع
يسلم لي هالمرور المنور صفحتي 
موفقه لكل خير يارب 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجش بحق صاحبة المصائب 
سيدتي ومولاتي زينب سلام الله عليها 
والله يرزقنا وياااكم الزيارة 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> هلا والله
> هلااا وغلااا 
> 
> زياره وفي الاربعين والله خوش زياره
> واتمنى من الله القبول 
> قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة
> منااااا الدعاااء وعلى الله الاجابه 
> وامانه عليك لو خطرت ببالك قولي يارب حقق اللي ببالها
> الله يحقق اللي في بالك غلاااتوو انتوو دايم الدوووم في بالي 
> ...



 تسلمي دمعة الاحزان ع التواجد المنور صفحتي 
لا عدمناااك
وموفقه لكل خير وصلاح ياب 
ومقضية الحوائج بحق محمد وآله 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ..

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ..

لاتنسينا من الدعاء ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> *وعليكم سلام من الله ورحمته وبركاته* 
> *تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ..*
> *الله يسلمك ويحفظك مديرناااا العزيز* 
> *لاتنسينا من الدعاء ..*
> *لن انساكم من الدعاء بإذن الله* 
> *كل المودة*




*مديرنااا يسلمووو ع تنويرك متصفحي* 
*الله يحفظك من كل مكروه*
*والله يوفقك لهذا الصرح العظيم* 
*والله يسااااعدك*
*وموفق لكل خير وصلاح*
*وقضى الله جميع حوائجك بحق قاضية الحاجات يارب*
*سيدتي ومولاتي سلام الله عليها* 
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن ورعايته*
*سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لك*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> قلدتك الدعاء والزيارة اسمحي لي وابري ذمتي ارجوك وكلي ثقه في سعة فوادك الولائي



*يا هلااا خيتوو بنت الاصاله وينك من زماان ما شرفتيناااا :)* 
*خبري بش من آواخر شهر رمضاان  خخخ*
*منااا الدعااء وعلى الله الاجابه* 
*مبرية الذمه ومحلله ومباحه وانتِ الي اسمحي لي وابرئي ذمتي* 
*مشكوووره ما اتقصري ع التواجد لا عدمناااك*
*وموفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*والله يعطيش العافيه وقضى الله جميع حوائجش بحق قاضية الحاجات* 
*سيدتي ومولاتي سلام الله عليها* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني * 
*سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكِ غاليتي*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة 
قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
لاتنسينا من الدعاء

----------

